
Just 6% of US adults on Twitter account for 73% of political tweets - rblion
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/23/just-6-of-u-s-adults-on-twitter-account-for-73-of-political-tweets-and-they-disapprove-of-trump/
======
drak0n1c
And only a tiny fraction of adults in the US are on Twitter at all. That is
why it's unnerving to see politicians and corporations so readily bend over
backwards to appease Twitter. This is a big reason for the polarization on
both sides - Twitter encourages so many declarations and steps one after the
other in such rapid succession that we are sprinting away like never before.

~~~
RcouF1uZ4gsC
> This is a big reason for the polarization on both sides - Twitter encourages
> so many declarations and steps one after the other in such rapid succession
> that we are sprinting away like never before.

I am becoming more convinced that Twitter is a net negative for humanity and
for liberal democracy.

If you tried to come up with something g to tear apart a society, it would be
hard to do worse than Twitter.

~~~
pacerwpg
The platform doesn't do anything to promote actual engagement in conversation
and instead actually provides tools that serve to only promote an echo
chamber.

Any user that is seeking to promote one point of view can endlessly churn out
tweets from their perspective. If anybody challenges them in any way, asks
them to provide backing or evidence of some type, or provides any details
disproving their claims all the user has to do is block that user and continue
posting. The blocked user no longer has access to even view those tweets and
anything challenging the preferred narrative is not even allowed into the
conversation.

There is no limit to blocking people. You don't need justification to block
somebody. I understand it's necessary to be able to block harassment but the
way it's implemented goes well beyond that goal.

------
lathiat
Honestly I'm surprised it's even 6%

------
heelix
I really, really wish one could filter twitter content. Even a dozen keywords
to nope on would make a world of difference in election seasons.

~~~
kick
\----> How to use advanced muting options

\---------> Muting options for words and hashtags

[https://help.twitter.com/en/using-twitter/advanced-
twitter-m...](https://help.twitter.com/en/using-twitter/advanced-twitter-mute-
options)

------
tibbydudeza
Twitter is a giant cesspool like Facebook. Empowering hateful idiots and
making money from it is not a sacred mission statement.

~~~
ralusek
Which ones are the hateful idiots to you? I'd wager we'd come up with two very
different pools of people, but I could be wrong.

~~~
dawg-
Trick question! Both of your answers will be correct.

------
RedBeetDeadpool
Even in a live conversation, theres usually a few loud and outspoken
individual who say the majority of words.

------
tootahe45
Twitter can assist these people in getting help hopefully.

